# My Setup



## rollinson1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Samsung PS50P96FD ( Got engineers coming to this on Wednesday, I've got the green dots on screen I've read so much about )
Marantz SR 7001 Receiver 
Marantz DV 7001 Dvd 
Sony BDP-S360 Blu-Ray 
Q Acoustics 1010i Speakers with 1000Si subwoofer

Not the greatest setup in the world but believe me more than enough for the semi I live in.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey Paul,
Welcome to the Shack. Looks like a pretty nice set-up ya got. I do admit I'm not familiar with the Q Acoustics speakers... What are your thoughts on them?


----------



## rollinson1 (Jan 2, 2010)

To me the Q Acoustics sound fantastic, never thought such small speakers could give out such sounds, bought 18 months ago as a package for £499. At the time to buy them seperate would cost £650 and as both WhatHiFi and Home Cinema Mags were giving them 5 stars so I went with them and don't regret it.


----------

